# PC takes long time to load even BIOS



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2013)

PC is taking a very long time for loading even bios . ( 1 minute 6 seconds when I last counted )

Checked hard disks with HD Tune Pro , they are fine .

Tried booting without external hard disk , but same result . (1.6)

Tried booting after removing RAM . But the mobo took around 1 minute 4 seconds to cry !

So I am guessing it is not RAM problem also .

Someone suggested that PSU might be faulty . My current one is Zebronics 450W . Should I try changing the PSU ?

Or will it be a problem of CPU or Mobo ?


----------



## Gollum (May 31, 2013)

disconnect all HDD's from your PC along with ODD and then try. 
Also try to clear CMOS
>do you have a Graphics card connected?

Zebronics 450w PSU is considered el cheapo de crapo by many so It might be the reason but I cannot say anything until its swapped with a good one.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2013)

which devices are connected to the PC??
i have seen similar situation cause of a faulty USB pendrive

remove everything from Mobo just keep the CPU & one RAM then boot


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

I've seen this happening due to graphics card .. nearly takes a minute just to startup pc ( showing some display and loading bios ) .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2013)

The problem is not there today . Will check again if it happens again .


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

then this may be due to excessive humidity on air .. put some little bags/pouch/sachets of silica gel inside of the cabinet to avoid such issue in the future.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> then this may be due to excessive humidity on air .. put some little bags/pouch/sachets of silica gel inside of the cabinet to avoid such issue in the future.



This :O
Where can i get those gels ? I will try this . It may be the reason because it recently started raining ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2013)

here's an e-bay Link


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 28, 2013)

From yesterday onwards , I get the beep sound within 20-30 seconds but nothing is coming on screen . When i press restart button the fans rotates in more speed with higher sound . 
But with 5-6 tries of on-off it gets booted normally !


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2013)

do you have a discrete gpu?  can you test the pc with another gpu?

check menory modules and slot.

test with another psu.

remount the cpu.

at-last the mobo may be acting up so if it's within warranty send for rma.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 28, 2013)

I have Zotac GT240 . Removed it and turned on pc with integrated . And it boots fine .

So I think the card is gone 

I bought it one year ago from flipkart and it is still under warranty .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2013)

Go to BIOS and disable the option which is similar to "Show BIOS text from PCI card".


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Go to BIOS and disable the option which is similar to "Show BIOS text from PCI card".


Sorry I don't understand this .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Sorry I don't understand this .



There will be an option similar to "Show text from pcie card"; turn that option off.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2013)

not every bios has such option buddy  btw, can you elaborate us a little more exactly what's the use of this option ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> not every bios has such option buddy  btw, can you elaborate us a little more exactly what's the use of this option ?



Enabling this option causes the display of text from PCI card's ROM too during POST. Normally we see only motherboard's bios' text, but this option will display PCI card's text too.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2013)

^^ I thought of something like that  anyway, thanks for the clarification and on some mobos there''s no option to disable or enable this and it always shows the basic gpu info on the top left corner anyway and it's a cool thing to look at but some mobos has no option for it and disables this by default .. looks like Intel Original mobo's bios has lots of options to play with.

@ *Allu Azad* - from the next time when you post a thread like this do consider posting the system spec on the first post itself.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ *Allu Azad* - from the next time when you post a thread like this do consider posting the system spec on the first post itself.



My bad , I was confused .
But today when I booted pc for first time , it didn't boot . No post beep , no display . No response on pressing power on or restart button .
Then I switched of UPS and restarted then it booted fine .
I am really confused right now .
Going to check GPU on another PC this evening .




My GPU works in my friend's PC . So I think the card is fine . May be the problem lies with PSU or mobo .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2013)

Got Seasonic s2ii520W PSU today . Installed .

And my GPU works and all the problems are gone !!!

Looks like I learned the hard way .

Always buy a trusted PSU .


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2013)

nice to know that you fixed the issue  how much you paid for the Seasonic s2ii520W ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 5, 2013)

nice to read the solution! a few days back my friend and the computer-dealer from whom he was purchasing parts for his new PC, both were insisting continuously to buy VIP or CM PSU, but i remained firm & adamant to ask them to get seasonic 520W only! i should tell about your incident to him now (have already told him about how 'local' PSUs can risk your costly components).


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> nice to know that you fixed the issue  how much you paid for the Seasonic s12ii520W ?



Rs.4072 from snapdeal.com .


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the info - Congrats and Cheers


----------

